# Fish Tank Lovers?



## Paulie

Fish keeping is my hobby.  I rent my house, and we're not allowed to have dogs, or I would have a Springer Spaniel.  Cats are allowed, but neither me or my girlfriend like them enough to have them as pets.  Besides, our next door neighbor has 5 that come over and visit all the time.  That's good enough.

I have 2 African Cichlid tanks.  One 75 gallon, and one 55 gallon.

Here's a few of my pics of these beautiful creatures:


----------



## Shogun

NIIIICE tanks, dude.  I've been a fish lover since high school.  I'd rather watch fish swim that eat seafood.  YUK.  Bought my first 55 gal. in college.  Like a dumbass I set up a marine tank in the dorms and had to dump the bastard after spring semester.  Currently i'm rocking three tanks.  2 55s and a 20 long.

tank 1
3 year old Green Terror, Missouri Bluegill, Huge silver catfish, a yellow johanni and a pleco

tank 2
5 year old jack dempsey, 2 year old Red terror, pleco

20 long
guppy herem to feed the hatchling Red Eared Slider turtle.


I'll have a marine tank again one of these days.... oh yes.


----------



## Ninja

I used to have a bunch of Cichlids until they started attacking my Pleco. The Cichlids were taken back to the pet store and the gf replaced them with some other fish that weren't so aggressive (no clue what they are). I also have a JRT and we used to have a rat (which passed away much to the delight of the dog). 

When I have the time I'm gonna get a real mean saltwater tank  And an Octopus someday too


----------



## Shogun

Ive always wanted a cowfish...  and a stingray.  but mostly a cowfish


----------



## Paulie

snowman said:


> I used to have a bunch of Cichlids until they started attacking my Pleco. The Cichlids were taken back to the pet store and the gf replaced them with some other fish that weren't so aggressive (no clue what they are). I also have a JRT and we used to have a rat (which passed away much to the delight of the dog).
> 
> When I have the time I'm gonna get a real mean saltwater tank  And an Octopus someday too



Yeah, I had a pleco in both my tanks and my Africans killed them.

It depends on the species of African, on whether or not you can house a pleco with them.  Most Mbuna will probably kill them, as they're the most aggressive.  Haps and Peacocks are very tame and friendly, and probably wouldn't care less about a pleco living among them.  Both my tanks are Rift Lake Mbuna tanks though.  I haven't done a Hap/Peacock tank yet.

You really don't even need a pleco in a cichlid tank anyway.  Cichlids will graze and eat nearly the amount of algae that a pleco would.

As far as salt tanks, I would LOOOOOVE to do a reef tank.  I've always wanted a sea horse.  But I have no more room (or so the old lady says) for any more tanks in my house, so I'd have to nix one of my african tanks.  I would never be able to bring myself to do that though.


----------



## Paulie

Shogun said:


> NIIIICE tanks, dude.  I've been a fish lover since high school.  I'd rather watch fish swim that eat seafood.  YUK.  Bought my first 55 gal. in college.  Like a dumbass I set up a marine tank in the dorms and had to dump the bastard after spring semester.  Currently i'm rocking three tanks.  2 55s and a 20 long.
> 
> tank 1
> 3 year old Green Terror, Missouri Bluegill, Huge silver catfish, a yellow johanni and a pleco
> 
> tank 2
> 5 year old jack dempsey, 2 year old Red terror, pleco
> 
> 20 long
> guppy herem to feed the hatchling Red Eared Slider turtle.
> 
> 
> I'll have a marine tank again one of these days.... oh yes.



Let me see some pics bro!


----------



## Shogun

i've never had a problem with my plecos in cichlid tanks.  I have two right now that are damn near a foot long in each of the 55 gal. tanks.

the only thing that would temp me into putting up another freshwater tank at this point would be getting a hold of some Red Severums.


----------



## Paulie

Shogun said:


> i've never had a problem with my plecos in cichlid tanks.  I have two right now that are damn near a foot long in each of the 55 gal. tanks.
> 
> the only thing that would temp me into putting up another freshwater tank at this point would be getting a hold of some Red Severums.



I gotta admit, those tank-mates are odd.  If they get along together in those tanks, more power to you!  

The lack of aggression towards the plecos may be because of the low number of inhabitants in the tanks.  The dempsey and the terrors may not feel as threatened, since they are only among 1 or 2 other tank-mates.

I could be wrong.  I'm still learning compatibility.


----------



## Shogun

yea, i've noticed that some guidelines on aggressiveness in tank mates are not set in stone.  Some fish have different temperaments like any other animal.  Truthfully, I was more surprised that the bluegill and the green terror get along.  I was also waiting for the yellow johanni to be eaten by the green terror but, if anything, he's more aggressive.  The Jack does dominate the red terror because of a size difference but, for the most part, i've not seen any of them give the slightest interest in the plecos.. Hell, I've been trying to find a place to give em away to since they eat sinking shrimp pellets meant for my catfish and produce the most waste out of each tank.  

yea, it's a strange combo though.. I have a habit of snagging fry out of local lakes and creaks every spring.  Bluegill, sunfish, catfish and darters are nice additions to my cichlid tanks.


----------



## jillian

Shogun said:


> yea, i've noticed that some guidelines on aggressiveness in tank mates are not set in stone.  Some fish have different temperaments like any other animal.  Truthfully, I was more surprised that the bluegill and the green terror get along.  I was also waiting for the yellow johanni to be eaten by the green terror but, if anything, he's more aggressive.  The Jack does dominate the red terror because of a size difference but, for the most part, i've not seen any of them give the slightest interest in the plecos.. Hell, I've been trying to find a place to give em away to since they eat sinking shrimp pellets meant for my catfish and produce the most waste out of each tank.
> 
> yea, it's a strange combo though.. I have a habit of snagging fry out of local lakes and creaks every spring.  Bluegill, sunfish, catfish and darters are nice additions to my cichlid tanks.



We have plecos in with the ciclids, too. Haven't had any problem and they keep the tank clean.


----------



## Lycurgus

I have several tanks. This is my 180 and it has a Peacock Bass, a Red Tiger Oscar & a Rosey Oscar in it and here they are. Oh the slate tiles on the bottom of the tank are 12" x 12", so you can get an idea of the size of my troublsome trio!  lol












Rocky






Rosey






Brutus


----------



## Lycurgus

This is a 75 I have running and some pictures of other fish I have in it and in other tanks. 

The pictures are from my phone, so not that great, sorry!



























Hmmm ........... We dicided to keep this one dry!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Nice photos and fish folks!

Lycurgus, interesting idea for play pen!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Thanks for the photos, kids!  I can spend hours in a well-stocked fish store, especially if they have a salt water section.  Any doctor or dentist that keeps a nice tank in their waiting room is pretty smart, in my book.

-Joe


----------



## Lycurgus

The fish in my life are an interesting story. My first love are dogs. To me, they are every much a part of our family as anyone else and they are simply the best creatures on this planet. Years ago when I was young I was very active in dog rescue. More on the radical fringe of it, doing whatever was needed to save an abused dog, legal or illegal. Throughout the years we have had other pets, horses, a skunk, a couple raccoons, barn cats and so on. I am also a avid hunter and fisherman. The thought of having fish as pets never crossed my mind.

Several years ago I was going through some serious medical issues. My son went to a local fair with his grandfather and came carting home a goldfish in a bag which he had won. Well I didn't know anything about fish keeping, but, I knew if you placed it in a simple fish bowl it would not survive. I love all animals and I feel if God places one in my life, then it is my responsibility to be a good foster parent to it. So I picked up a small 5 gallon aquarium for this goldfish and set it up on the end table next to my recliner. I fed it, cleaned the tank and the fish grew. Since my health was down at the time I was spending more time that I wanted in that recliner. Well after a while I found myself watching the fish, then talking to the fish and then trying to play with the fish. Well heck the fish played back and pretty soon I am petting the fish, chasing the fish and so on. So, I decided to get the fish a friend and a little larger tank. So I purchased a fancy goldfish and a 50 gallon bow front aquarium with a nice stand. A little time passed and then I am playing with the new fish. And this new fish was really funny, as it would roll around so I could rub it's belly. Well it went from there. Soon I had three aquariums at home, one at our restaurant and I set two up at a fraternal organization I belong to.

My dog Elvis is still and always will be my best buddy, but, I do enjoy my fish and each one has a different personality and will interact with me. I have to say, even after several years, I am still amazed. They are a great deal of fun.


----------



## Lycurgus

Joe, the first pictures I shared are from the tank in our restaurant and your right, they are a great addition almost anyplace. Not only do the adults enjoy them, but, the kids simply love it and we set one dining table right next to the tank. If the parents agree and if I am there, I will let the kids feed them and pet them. The Rosey Oscar enjoys human interaction and will play with just about anyone.


----------



## strollingbones

did you know oscars are excellent eating fish....


----------



## Paulie

Dis, thought you might enjoy this thread...


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> did you know oscars are excellent eating fish....



One does not *eat* oscars.  One CAN, however, feed them by hand, and "pet" them.


----------



## Paulie

fuck..

I miss my tanks.


----------



## strollingbones

o can and many do eat oscars....they are nice fish but they will outgrow tanks fast


----------



## Big Black Dog

strollingbones said:


> o can and many do eat oscars....they are nice fish but they will outgrow tanks fast



With Oscars, do you recommend fried corn bread or hush puppies?


----------



## Dis

Big Black Dog said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o can and many do eat oscars....they are nice fish but they will outgrow tanks fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Oscars, do you recommend fried corn bread or hush puppies?
Click to expand...


*scowl*  Get one that's big enough, and they can swallow small puppies whole...


----------

